# Vintage MX leader?



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Check out this vintage Eddy.. It sure has alot of history to it

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-EDDY-ME...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

that looks like one of those cheap replicas, I believe made in the UK by Falcon (?). You see them on ebay from time to time, and usually sell for under $100, and that's for a complete bike in excellent condition. I'd be surprised if he gets more than his $10 starting price. Not exactly an MX Leader.


----------

